# Hello Everyone



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

I am typing this for my 13 year old son Shawn. He loves to find mandids outside and put them in his tank. He has had one for a while now and it has 2 egg sac's in the tank. When he got home from school today his mandid was not moving much at all. He told me that he read they only live for 8 months or so, is this true? I am going to help him learn this forum and have him read, read, read!! He has such a passion for the mandid! Is there any other informationl websites he can visit to get more information? Thanks so much!!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome from Ohio. This is a great site to learn about mantids. I have aalready learned so much and am always learning. He will have fun and if there is a passion learning should be fun and easy for him.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome. This is the best source of info. Lots of bad info on the web. He is about right on how long they live. Most mantids in temperate climates die when winter comes but they will live a bit longer if brought inside. Some exotic species can live a year or so.


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. This is the best source of info. Lots of bad info on the web. He is about right on how long they live. Most mantids in temperate climates die when winter comes but they will live a bit longer if brought inside. Some exotic species can live a year or so.


Thank You so much for your reply's. I am used to forums so I know how to navigate but he is still learning. I hope he can get involved and learn as much as he can!!!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia!

This is a great site. I've learned so much here.

Rebecca


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co.[/SIZE]

I hope you and your son the best out here, and if his mantid had mated befor she layed her Ooth's/egg's he could cool them down and then start warming them up toget them to hatch, if you can post pics of the Ooths then everyone could help Id them for.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ! Aside from reading everything on this forum(!) you might also want to try a small book. It's the best one I've seen and you'll find it here, labelled "Mantis Book":

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/browse1.htm


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi from smoggy california! Definetely get the book recommended by Philinyuma - which is called: "Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens" -- it is a fairly small book but by far THE BEST source of information about keeping mantids. Good luck!


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma AZ! Aside from reading everything on this forum(!) you might also want to try a small book. It's the best one I've seen and you'll find it here, labelled "Mantis Book":http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/browse1.htm


Thanks, the book will help him sooo much! Will it also help him with terms he needs to learn for the mandids? Wish there was a mandid dictionary of terms!!!!


----------



## ismart (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  You will not find a better place for information! Do you or your son know what species you have found?


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!  You will not find a better place for information! Do you or your son know what species you have found?


I dont really know. I will load a picture in a min and see if someone can tell us!!!


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a link to a picture we have when she was laying her egg case.

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/picture.p...pictureid=69410


----------



## revmdn (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Here is a link to a picture we have when she was laying her egg case.http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/picture.p...pictureid=69410


[SIZE=14pt]I am sorry to say the pic isn't comeing up 4 me, I put my pics in my albums so I can post them here it just the only way I can Idk.[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from fall in OHIO!


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I am sorry to say the pic isn't comeing up 4 me, I put my pics in my albums so I can post them here it just the only way I can Idk.[/SIZE]


I hope this works.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2009)

That is a chinese mantis. The first book mentioned is great for beginners however the second one is more for advanced keepers and I would suggest waiting on that one.


----------



## sbelland (Oct 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> That is a chinese mantis. The first book mentioned is great for beginners however the second one is more for advanced keepers and I would suggest waiting on that one.


Thanks!!!


----------

